
Facebook employee dies after apparent suicide at Menlo Park headquarters - dschuetz
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/19/facebook-employee-dies-after-apparent-suicide-at-companys-menlo-park-headquarters/
======
gigatexal
That’s terrible. I have heard of poor work conditions in their content review
division where workers are subject to setting some terrible things

